# Having trouble keeping split shot on the leader



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all, I hope someone can help a newbie with a problem.
I can't seem to keep split shot on the leader. I've tried a variety of methods to clamp the shot closed (hemostats, teeth, pliers) and I've tried placing the shot at different spots on the tapered leader from right next to the fly to a couple of feet from the fly. I've also tried a couple of different brands of shot. So far nothing seems to work well and I find the shot gone after a few to several casts. I've never had this issue with other means of casting but I image the forces acting on the shot are quite a bit greater with the fly cast (not to mention the additional forces caused by my occasional mistake of ripping the line out of the water or over-extending the back cast and slapping water or rocks behind me ).

Any tips or will this correct itself as I continue to eliminate the bad casts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just use the basic removable shots and put it about 8-10 inches above my fly. I notice sometimes they will slide down but I just pinch them tight with hemos and they stay put mostly.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

I have been using a baby swivel I think by Black Bird between my leader and tippet. I then put my split shot just above my swivel.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm a lead chucking fool when I need to be so I carry a apair of craftsman pliers on the river! These pliers will crush anything, and after while I have to replace the lead cause its over stressed! I have NEVER lost a fish due to the lhead cutting my mono tippet!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

*lightbulb* Tapered leader, ya don't say.

IF you put it on the tapered section and get it snug then as soon as it slips, the shot will be open far enough to fall off of the section further down the taper. Always put the shot on the non-tapered tippet section of the line.

That out of the way, I like dinsmore and water gremlin shot. Some shot is just cheap and comes off. The water gremlin is A) cheap as dirt, and B) has a sort of kink inside the jaws that makes it hold the line much better. Give them a shot and see what you think.


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

tie your blood knot or surgeon's knot above your first fly with your tippet place your shot above that. The distance maybe at times to long or short but it will def come in handy.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I give a second recommendation for the Gremlin shot. And as said before, I do not put shot on the tapered section of leader. What I do most of the time is keep the tag end of the surgeons knot about 3 inches long. I tie in a half knot at the bottom, then I put the shot on the tag. This enables them to slide off if they get hung up, so I don't lose the flies. Also, I don't have to worry about shot weakening the tippet. Do this with unweighted eggs and nymphs and you can get them to crawl along the bottom.

Rickerd


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Clayton said:


> *lightbulb* Tapered leader, ya don't say.
> 
> IF you put it on the tapered section and get it snug then as soon as it slips, the shot will be open far enough to fall off of the section further down the taper. Always put the shot on the non-tapered tippet section of the line.
> 
> That out of the way, I like dinsmore and water gremlin shot. Some shot is just cheap and comes off. The water gremlin is A) cheap as dirt, and B) has a sort of kink inside the jaws that makes it hold the line much better. Give them a shot and see what you think.


..lol.. Darn you Clayton ..lol.. Your right lol.. I have not used a tapered leader since 1997..lol.. your a smart man Charlie Brown!


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

steelheader007 said:


> ..lol.. Darn you Clayton ..lol.. Your right lol.. I have not used a tapered leader since 1997..lol.. your a smart man Charlie Brown!


what kind of leader do you use?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> what kind of leader do you use?


Its all mono right off the Seagar spool... made up of 20# floro 3' // 12# 3 ' // 6 or 8 # (this is my tippet) 4' this is my bobber leader and my swining leader for my single hander! I have been using the same spools for years and never bought new ones to replace the old ones untill the mono is gone!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh ok so you just make your own leader and use diff size lines to taper it yourself like i do. I thought you meant you used no taper whatsoever. I was wondering how the fly turned over? lol


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Since this post is back at the top, I'll give an update:

Turns out the problem was solved by really crushing the split shot with pliers. I was just being too gentle thinking that I would damage the leader or tipet. 
I also got some sinks tips and was playing around with those in lieu of split shot.

Thanks for all the excellent suggestions!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> oh ok so you just make your own leader and use diff size lines to taper it yourself like i do. I thought you meant you used no taper whatsoever. I was wondering how the fly turned over? lol


I've done that before. NOthing like fishing dry flies with a 10' level leader of 4 lb florocarbon. lol.

I had a hard time coming up in fly fishing... lol.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> I've done that before. NOthing like fishing dry flies with a 10' level leader of 4 lb florocarbon. lol.
> 
> I had a hard time coming up in fly fishing... lol.


lol I bet!


----------

